# What is the signature LUSH "smell"?



## MACreation (Feb 14, 2007)

I notice most of their ballistics especially, smell of this. Like an herb of some kind? I totally looove it! And notice that smell first outside the store, in my paper bag even when empty, and on my clothing after leaving the store.


----------



## girlstar (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it's like, all of the scents mixed together to form this one awesome smell. I know exactly what scent you're talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's how I can smell a Lush store before I can see it!!


----------



## MACreation (Feb 14, 2007)

I can smell it on my shirt today, and i wore it under another shirt, and it was washed...lol


----------

